# PADI Seminar pt II



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Just a quick reminder Emerald Coast Scuba is hosting Jon **** and PADI for a seminar at 6:30 pm ..All dive professionals are invited...But, if you miss this one there will be another on at Dive Pros Thursday, Feb 9th also at 6:30 pm..


----------

